# Rise & Fall Civilizations at War install problems windows 7



## MegaMystic98

Hello, I have tried to install RaF a couple of times but neither of the times has it worked. I install the game then I double click on the icon and it says it needs to create some folders or something, I selected yes, it successfully does that and then it says I need to reboot my computer. I do exactly that, but when my computer is starting up it goes into a sort of safe mode and says that it need to repair my system. That takes 5 minutes then I log back into my account and then RaF is uninstalled or something! It just disappears! Please help me, I have the game on a disc (one disc) and I have tried opening the file on the disc and running the setup as administrator.

I have a Windows 7 Service Pack 1 computer, 8 GB ram, all the specs are right, just that my computer is better then what the box says that it needs to be (win2000/xp). Please help as it is a great game that I used to play on my old computer.

Cheers, thanks in advance for taking the time to help me!


----------



## koala

Hi, welcome to TSF

Have you tried running the game in XP compatibility mode? If that doesn't work, see this video for instructions

Rise and Fall Windows 7 compatibility fix - YouTube

Quick summary

1. Install game
2. Install patch 1.15 - Rise & Fall: Civilizations At War beta All Languages Patch 1.15 Download | RTS
3. Run the game and follow the setup instructions to install additional system/game/driver files
4. Reboot
5. Update driver - http://www.star-force.com/support/sfdrvup.zip
6. The game should now run in Windows 7


----------

